# American Flag Engine



## popnrattle (Oct 16, 2017)

Recent disrespect for Old Glory, the National Anthem, our Veterans, Police, and whatever else certain anti-anything American groups feel they need to protest inspired me to paint one of my engines with a resemblance of the American Flag.:thumbup:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKVBOBXAM1U[/ame]


----------



## dparker (Oct 16, 2017)

Popnrattle:  That is great, Thank You for your patriotism and it is a great engine.  don


----------



## rklopp (Oct 16, 2017)

Keep the politics out of it. Tell us about how you went to the Veterans Hospital, Boys & Girls Club, etc., and taught the vets and underprivileged kids how to machine or run said engine. That'd be more meaningful than plastering the US flag on an oily engine.


----------



## dnalot (Oct 16, 2017)

> Keep the politics out of it. Tell us about how you went to the Veterans Hospital, Boys & Girls Club, etc., and taught the vets and underprivileged kids how to machine or run said engine. That'd be more meaningful than plastering the US flag on an oily engine.



I agree, lets not turn this refuge into a political site.

Mark T


----------



## popnrattle (Oct 17, 2017)

had no intentions to offend you....the oily is recommended for lubrication and further authenticates the miniatures with the full size ones that sling it!


----------



## itowbig (Dec 24, 2017)

WELL i love it and if it ofends people screw them. YUP. personaly im sick and tired of this offending B/S ok im done with the political crap. Thats a very nice display piece.


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 24, 2017)

That paint job reminds me of the State Fair!!!

Nice!

Pete


----------



## tornitore45 (Dec 26, 2017)

Politic aside, how did you paint the stars.  A bush wit 6 hairs?


----------



## popnrattle (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks to all that appreciate the Old Glory engine. Have a Happy New Year! Later, RT.
To paint the stars on engine side-plates and spokes i used a 75 watt laser to cut little stars in a piece of cardboard, then after the blue paint dried i used the template to spray the stars. The same laser cut the clear acrylic to cut the engine base parts. I use Autocad 99.9% of the time to make sketches and Inventor if i need to make a 3-D part.


----------



## popnrattle (Dec 10, 2018)

tornitore45 said:


> Politic aside, how did you paint the stars.  A bush wit 6 hairs?[/QUOT
> 
> used a laser to cut the stars out of a piece of paper, then used as a template. Later. rt.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 11, 2018)

Personally, I like to see the flag as often as possible.
Great Engine Nice work...!


----------



## Cymro77 (Dec 11, 2018)

If the flag was OK on GHWBush's train, it sure fits here!  Beautiful running engine, beautifully painted.  As a Disabled American Vet.  I love to see Old Glory, my wife has her model horses many with the flag on them all over the house.  Nuff said!!  Let's get back to "modeling and sharing" , leave politically correct to the politicians.....


----------

